# Bowser the Pomsky Puppy



## BowserPomsky

Love my dog!!!


----------



## parus

Long story short, you should have just gotten a Klee Kai.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

parus said:


> Long story short, you should have just gotten a Klee Kai.


Or a Finnish Lapphund, as that is the puppy picture most commonly and incorrectly referred to as a Pomsky on google.


----------



## fourdogs

You could've gotten two Klee Kai for that price. I'll never understand people shelling out thousands of dollars for a mixed breed.


----------



## BowserPomsky

Love my dog!


----------



## Amaryllis

You care about all the wrong things when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

BowserPomsky said:


> Not really, we looked at KK extensively and she wasn't happy with a skinny dog with a long face. She wanted a dog with a more round face and stockier. She originally wanted a German Shepard, Husky, etc. I said no way to anything larger than mid sized due to the fact that we live in an appt, which while spacious, didn't warrant a larger dog for me. I didn't like the KK either and we met and spoke to almost 50 unique owners and they have their set of issues as well. *They were too Husky like per stubbornness and off leash risk.* Bowser is perfectly what we wanted and expected (assume the yapping was howling which we were prepared to deal with). She stays close in open spaces yet is a little independent and relatively fearless (from what has been observed over a tiny period of two weeks). If I wanted a second one that looks the same it will be very hard to find and then it will be very expensive. As for spending the money I never understood why people spent thousands of dollars on diamonds and jewelry when they are worth 25-50% maximum of purchase value, usually towards the bottom end. Why go for the pretty girl or hot guy when you can settle for average? When people see Bowser they go nuts over how cute she is. I thought it was just a puppy thing but when the entire vet office of seasoned pros who have been caring for animals for over 20 years each person unanimously agree that she is the cutest thing they have even seen, a few thousand seems cheap. A smaller dog lasts for 10-15 years, usually a bit longer if you are a good owner, have a great vet, and a little good luck helps. Why would someone not spend a little more for something that will love for that long? People spend more money than I paid on makeup, hair care products, and general vanity in less than a year. I was willing to even pay more because I knew I wouldn't get another chance at that look of a Pomsky for another year or two. Even the one place that has Pomskies listed for sale never had one that looked as good over that period. That is one dog out of a few hundred and I still couldn't get blue eyes, and the other dogs weren't even close to as cute.


A husky mix is obviously perfect then!


----------



## parus

Honestly, from looking at your pics, I wouldn't be surprised if what you got IS a Klee Kai or a Klee Kai cross, lol. 

Either way you really got taken for a ride.


----------



## kcomstoc

It sounds like at first you're saying (paraphrasing) "pomskies are just a mutt and are only worth a lot if they look good and aren't mutants", but then in another text you say (paraphrasing) "Well it was money well spent because it's the cutest puppy that has ever been seen" but you say (paraphrasing) that "designer mutts shouldn't be bred because the dog population is too big as it is and the "mutants" are just gotten rid of *by being placed in shelters or possibly killed since these are most likely byb*" 

so obviously you spending $3000 for a designer mutt and half of the litter being put in a shelter (or possibly killed) is fine as long as you have the cutest puppy in the whole wide world? I mean voting for obama isn't adding to pet population (not that I'm for or against obama) I'm just saying you reasoning you getting this dog and letting go of your ethics and beliefs is fine as long as your SO has the cutest puppy in the world? I'm sorry but comparing those 2 things is just not (in my opinion) even close to the same thing.


----------



## Rob 68

I think you provided some valuable information that some non-dog people should read before getting a pup that looks so cute. It might look cute, but yapping or something can be a problem for the next 15 years. Now I'm curious, where you able to choose the size? Could it have been an additional option? With a longer waiting period of course? There's a difference between 10-15 pounds and 25-30 pounds. Also, I have googled Pomsky pics and pretty much all I find was pictures of pups. I can see how some people fall in love with a pup, but once they grow older, will they still have the round puppy face? Has your fiancee looked at adults to see how they will change? As for me, a fluff ball is definitely not my first choice. But if I really wanted a certain dog, waiting time and money is not my main concern.

Can you post a pic? Couldn't find it online. Thanks!


----------



## BowserPomsky

Love my dog!!!


----------



## parus

Here's a Klee Kai puppy:









Here's Bowser:
http://instagram.com/bowserpomsky/

Puppies are, generally speaking, fat with round faces and short tails.


----------



## Willowy

Yeah, puppy brokering is very profitable. What isn't profitable is responsible dog breeding. Even irresponsible dog breeding doesn't make anyone rich---it's the guy buying pups from the puppymill for $300 and selling them to suckers for $3000 who gets rich . 

Puppies are always adorable, but dogs whose parents had a dramatic size difference usually end up fairly awkward-looking as adults. I sincerely hope your pup doesn't end up looking awkward, as it seems that her looks are all that will save her :/. Let's hope that by then your girlfriend will be too attached to dump the dog.

I doubt "Pomskies" will ever get as popular as the Poodle mixes. It's honestly a terrible mix and I'm not even sure what the point is. I suspect a lot of them end up in shelters when they get awkward looking. Husky mixes can be difficult, and they generally aren't nearly as cute as people think they ought to be. Even that popular picture on the internet that everyone thinks is a Pomsky is actually a Finnish Spitz pup. They're adorable. 

I also suspect that since you were being so picky, the broker probably picked up a Klee Kai or a "mini Husky". A first-generation Pom/Husky mix is never going to look like a mini Husky. I couldn't find your pictures so I can't form an opinion based on looks. Anyway, hope it all works out for you and the dog.

Saw the pics! Yeah, I don't see any Pom in that pup. She sure is cute. She looks big, how much does she weigh now?


----------



## Rob 68

Thanks for finding Bowser's pictures for me, Parus.

He looks adorable! Would like to follow him growing up, but don't do instagram.


----------



## Crantastic

parus said:


> Long story short, you should have just gotten a Klee Kai.


No... there are enough irresponsible AKK owners already. Plus AKK are not husky-like in personality; most are shy/wary, some to the point of extreme shyness and/or fear biting. They (like any breed) should NEVER be purchased based on their looks alone.


----------



## Rob 68

BowserPomsky said:


> but to each their own


Yes. And one of these days I will get a puppy, but I'm so afraid I end up with the wrong one. I know what breed I want, but who knows what personality it will have? I looked as far as Europe to get a dog with qualities I desire, but what if I get the one in the litter that turns out different? So the next one will probably another older one an owner can no longer keep.


----------



## parus

Crantastic said:


> No... there are enough irresponsible AKK owners already. Plus AKK are not husky-like in personality; most are shy/wary, some to the point of extreme shyness and/or fear biting. They (like any breed) should NEVER be purchased based on their looks alone.


Well, yeah, no puppy should be purchased for looks alone. I'm just saying, lol.


----------



## Crantastic

I've looked into pomskies before when someone asked about them here. I have a few posts on this thread, including one where I looked into all of the breeders endorsed by the "Pomsky Club of America" (heh): http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/156849-thinking-buying-pomsky.html

The takeaway was:

-Pomskies cost more than many purebred, health tested breeds from champion parents, including klee kai.
-Most "pomskies" pictured online are actually AKK, sibe or malamute puppies, or lapphunds.
-Most pomskies do not look like mini huskies (they look like exactly what they are, husky/pom mixes) and are actually medium-sized dogs.
-If you want one that looks like a little husky, expect to pay around $3000.
-I could not find a reputable breeder who health tested their dogs.
-All of the breeders I checked out used BYB-type poms as the studs; a couple shared one stud.

I would not support these breeders by buying a pomsky or suggesting anyone else buy a pomsky.

I also would not suggest a klee kai to anyone looking for a pomsky (without knowing any other details of what they want) because the personality is completely different. I would suggest they scour local shelters/petfinder for pom or husky mixes. They could also do some research into lapphunds and some of the other spitzes, like the American Eskimo, or even into AKK -- but REAL research along the lines of "will this dog mesh well with my lifestyle," not "how much does this look like a cute little husky?"


----------



## bowie

That was just...bizarre. What does voting for Obama have to do with getting a dog? Dog's don't "make love." Pon? Idk what I just read.

I guess I hope you learned your lesson.


----------



## Laurelin

PON= Polish Lowland Sheepdog

Well typically. I'm not sure if that is what he meant or not. Couldn't figure that out.

What happens if the pomsky doesn't grow up to look the way you want? Is she supposed to be froma purebred pom and purebred husky lineage? I would need to think about the genetics but I don't think that coloration would be possible in a dog that is half pom.


----------



## kcomstoc

Laurelin said:


> PON= Polish Lowland Sheepdog
> 
> Well typically. I'm not sure if that is what he meant or not. Couldn't figure that out.
> 
> What happens if the pomsky doesn't grow up to look the way you want? Is she supposed to be froma purebred pom and purebred husky lineage? I would need to think about the genetics but I don't think that coloration would be possible in a dog that is half pom.


I was thinking maybe AKK/husky mix? Bowser looks a lot like an AKK but I don't really know the breed well enough to say for sure but the color would be completely possible and also would make the dog smaller and also the fluff of a husky correct?


----------



## Effisia

I'm not sure I would even pay that for a purebred from a reputable breeder I like, let alone a mix with who knows what health testing and temperament. Even our extremely rare purebreed NextDog is less. I dunno. 3k is just way too much for that for me. Especially going through a broker like that. I don't even really know what to say to this beyond do your research on reputable breeders and choose a dog/breed that fits your life, not just looks pretty. Yike.


----------



## Crantastic

Bowser doesn't look like an AKK to me (and I've met a lot of 'em at this point and seen hundreds more in AKK groups online). Ears are too small, muzzle is too wide, tail is too short, coloring/mask is all wrong. There are a couple of bad breeders mixing AKK with other stuff (usually shibas like this one that someone posted here once, sometimes huskies) but Bowser doesn't look like one of those.


----------



## missc89

We aren't trying to be mean, we just care a lot about dogs and the proper care of dogs. I'm speaking for myself here, but the one thing that makes me more disgusted than anything else in the world is someone who irresponsibly breeds a dog. They do it for money, they don't care about the dogs well-being or whether or not they go to a good home. Worst of all, they couldn't care less about the dogs well being after they get the cash in hand. They just care about making a quick buck. My breeder literally told me (after I told her that she could easily ask for more for her dogs for so many reasons) and I quote "I would never charge more than what I am (750 for a pure.bred. ) because I'm not doing it for the money. I'm doing it because I love dogs." This - this is a good breeder. Not someone who sends half of the litter to a kill shelter to be disposed of just because they aren't "esthetically what a certain type of breed should be". As a dog owner, you should really only give a crap about their health and whether or not they are a good fit for YOUR PERSONALITY and what you are looking for in a goodo dog. Would you ("yee") really marry someone based on their looks alone? Same thing when you are picking a puppy. 

I strongly believe that all dog people should watch the one hour long documentary "dogs decoded" by Nova. Honestly, it made me respect and love dogs even more than I already did.

I'm concerned you were cheated out of at least 1k for a dog breed you payed for but did not get. I'm also concerned if the "broker" couldn't give two craps about giving you the correct breed, their personality will not be what you expected either.


----------



## gingerkid

BowserPomsky said:


> Not really, we looked at KK extensively and she wasn't happy with a skinny dog with a long face. She wanted a dog with a more round face and stockier. She originally wanted a German Shepard, Husky, etc. I said no way to anything larger than mid sized due to the fact that we live in an appt, which while spacious, didn't warrant a larger dog for me. I didn't like the KK either and we met and spoke to almost 50 unique owners and they have their set of issues as well. They were too Husky like per stubbornness and off leash risk. Bowser is perfectly what we wanted and expected (assume the yapping was howling which we were prepared to deal with). She stays close in open spaces yet is a little independent and relatively fearless (from what has been observed over a tiny period of two weeks). If I wanted a second one that looks the same it will be very hard to find and then it will be very expensive. As for spending the money I never understood why people spent thousands of dollars on diamonds and jewelry when they are worth 25-50% maximum of purchase value, usually towards the bottom end. Why go for the pretty girl or hot guy when you can settle for average? When people see Bowser they go nuts over how cute she is. I thought it was just a puppy thing but when the entire vet office of seasoned pros who have been caring for animals for over 20 years each person unanimously agree that she is the cutest thing they have even seen, a few thousand seems cheap. A smaller dog lasts for 10-15 years, usually a bit longer if you are a good owner, have a great vet, and a little good luck helps. Why would someone not spend a little more for something that will love for that long? People spend more money than I paid on makeup, hair care products, and general vanity in less than a year. I was willing to even pay more because I knew I wouldn't get another chance at that look of a Pomsky for another year or two. Even the one place that has Pomskies listed for sale never had one that looked as good over that period. That is one dog out of a few hundred and I still couldn't get blue eyes, and the other dogs weren't even close to as cute.


So wait... "too husky-like" was a reason for not getting an AKK... but not for getting a husky mix? Which, TBH, would likely be way more husky-like than an AKK. And Poms aren't exactly known for their biddability either (not that they're stupid, just... stubborn sometimes).


----------



## kcomstoc

Crantastic said:


> Bowser doesn't look like an AKK to me (and I've met a lot of 'em at this point and seen hundreds more in AKK groups online). Ears are too small, muzzle is too wide, tail is too short, coloring/mask is all wrong. There are a couple of bad breeders mixing AKK with other stuff (usually shibas like this one that someone posted here once, sometimes huskies) but Bowser doesn't look like one of those.


Then I am mistaken, that dog is really cute (I'm a little bias with my love of shibas) but I could only tell it was a shiba mix not mixed with an AKK. So husky mix with something?


----------



## Rob 68

Or Polski Owczarek Nizinny

PON ... so much easier


----------



## jade5280

WOW. How can someone who is educated on how irresponsible it is to create a Pomsky actually give thousands of dollars to a pomsky breeder? That is SO much worse than someone who is ignorant about the breed and buys it just because it's cute. I'm thoroughly disgusted.


----------



## chimunga

jade5280 said:


> WOW. How can someone who is educated on how irresponsible it is to create a Pomsky actually give thousands of dollars to a pomsky breeder? That is SO much worse than someone who is ignorant about the breed and buys it just because it's cute. I'm thoroughly disgusted.


Yeah... I'm kind of confused about that as well. I mean, I understand doing everything you can to please your SO, but there is a limit.


----------



## CharlieFox

wow, I can't believe this. You are pointing out all the things wrong with getting this pup but then still continued to spend more and more money trying to get a pup for your SO based on a particular look ? I agree, your priorities are all wrong.


----------

